# Problem accessing eBay networks !



## go4inet (Sep 26, 2005)

Hello Members,

I have been experiencing this problem for a over a week, I am not able to open eBay network websites, specially I need to access PayPal.com and for past 1 week, I am not able to do the same. I can access all other websites but just PayPal and later when I checked eBay.com, I could not even open that and latest I assumed my PC attacked with some kinda of spyware, I run and update Microsoft Windows Antispyware daily and it says no such spywares ?

But still I can't access, I even checked with my ISP, and its only with me I have this problem, anyone can suggest me as what to do to access these sites.

Thanks in advance !


----------



## khandu (Sep 27, 2005)

u tried ebay.com try ebay.in

and also try to reset everthin and browse.. or try to ping that website from command prompt.. e.g. ping www.paypal.com and see if u get a reply .. if not then ur ISP is at fault.. i guess


----------



## Deep (Sep 27, 2005)

hmm 
try disabling the firewall and see..if still doesnt work then check hosts file and see if you have blocked their sites or not...

at this point of time, I can think of these 2 possibilities only..

Deep


----------



## go4inet (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Khandu & Deep,

Well, I just want to add some extra information to this post,l I just need to access PayPal and when I ping this domain its re-directing to my localhost or 127.0.01 which is my local ip.

I am afraid this is some spyware attack and as deep says my firewall is turned off, about host files blocking, I have checked and its not blocked.

Please suggest me now !


----------



## khandu (Sep 27, 2005)

try ad aware and other better programs.. not MS antispyware

and pinging is throwing u to localhost.. hmm.. this should not happen even in a spyware attack..


----------



## go4inet (Sep 27, 2005)

*Update:* My Problem is solved and thanks deep for help, it was the problem in hosts file which is located at C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\etc

And edited the file, earlier post I said i did check the hosts, but I was wrong, but now when I checked a stupid virus has messed with these files and changed many settings, check what the virus has overwritten the hosts files :



> 127.0.0.1	www.symantec.com
> 127.0.0.1	securityresponse.symantec.com
> 127.0.0.1	symantec.com
> 127.0.0.1	www.sophos.com
> ...



Now I knew wht happened!

Happy to be a part of ThinkDigit better than neowin, as I posted same post in Neowin on September 7th and till date not a single reply but in Think Digit just 1 day and all my problems was solved, thanks to the Think Digit Mods and members !

Special thanks to Deep & Khandu for taking special interest in helping me and also would like Digit to publish such useful threads in their magazine, as Little Think Digit Community helped me what the Big Neowin Community could not  !

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## khandu (Sep 27, 2005)

well, he solved it.. thats y he is moderator and i m not  

cheers..


----------



## Raaabo (Oct 1, 2005)

well deep is an admin now


----------

